# Tt on Monday



## Tamellen (Jul 5, 2013)

So I'm having my TT on Monday. I'm scared to death. I can control the pain but how about the nausea and choking? Is this common? Can anyone give some insight? Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are prone to nausea and/or motion sickness, you need to tell your surgeon and your anesthesiologist prior to surgery.

The more you worry, the worse it will be. Positive thinking!!!

:hugs:


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

I had my TT on July 16th and had the same fears you did. I have had experience with being nauseaus in the past so was scared to death that I'd be throwing up right after my neck was cut open. And you know what? I did, and it wasn't bad at all! The fear is so much worse than the reality!

While I was in my room recovering they came and brought me a pill. I threw it up. So they brought me ginger ale and I threw it up. I felt absolutely fine right after and it wasn't a long, agonizing nausea..... it came on fast and was over fast and absolutely no harm was done to my incision. A few hours later I was able to eat a full meal and was perfectly fine.

Yes, it might happen, but worrying about it won't change it so just accept that whatever happens happens and know that you will deal with it when it does. You will be in good hands and they know how to deal with this. But definitely tell them that you are prone to nausea and they can give you something during surgery to prevent it.
Sue


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

I threw up everything too and they eventually gave me nausea and pain meds through my IV, both of which made a huge difference. You will be fine! Just make sure you have an advocate there to help you out right after surgery, a friend or family member who can keep an eye on you and press the nurses, if need be, to seek alternative solutions. This really worked for me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree...tell them about the nausea. I had absolutely none...zero...zip. Woke up from surgery wanting a bacon cheddar burger. I also had no pain, no choking sensation...I had hot flashes and was jittery, but that's it.

My neck - the back - was sore, but I have a herniated disk. I had a weird "stretchy" feeling in my throat where my nodule was, so I felt like I had to eat slightly slower and I did need to use a straw for the first week, but it was minor.

The following morning, I had French toast, rice crispies, orange juice and a vanilla chai for breakfast.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had no nausea either. Stay ahead of the pain and take the meds when they offer. Ask for a small breathing tube so your throat does not hurt.


----------



## Tamellen (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for your replies! I greatly appreciate it!


----------

